# What do you do to keep your dog warm in the marsh??



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

So I was out last weekend and there was a bit of ice on the shallower parts and that water was [email protected]*m cold. The day was nice in fact I hunted in my t shirt. With water temps below freezing but not freezing with the water moving my pup was feeling the sting. I have a Avery Boaters parka for her and I think that helps but not enough. She was shivering so bad her jaw was clapping and she was making a moaning sound. This concerned me a lot as these are hardy dogs. I have a platform that she sits on that is out of the water so she is not submersed all the time just when she retrieves or to swim in and out of the marsh. She is an out door dog all the time so it is not like she gets the total creature comforts of living in a warm home. I would think this would make her less prone to the cold as opposed to a dog that is inside all the time. My wife is not a fan of animals so this is why the dog is out side. :roll: 

So what do you experienced dog handlers do to help keep your trusty friends warmer and in good shape? I have even thought of putting hand warmers in side of her Avery boater vest to help keep her warmer but I am afraid that it might be too hot for her. I am about to leave her home now due to the colder weather and that is killing me because watching her hunt and retrieve for me is more fun than shooting the ducks. (Although you have to shoot for her to retrieve so it is a double bonus package) :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't have my dog anymore, but when i did i always used a neoprene wetsuit for my dog. She never seemed to be bothered by the cold much as long as i kept the birds dropping


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I almost never run a vest on my dog as the cold water doesn't seem to bother him, but what I do is make sure that he has a place to sit out of the water and off of the snow and ice (actually I usually just have him sit on his vest or in the sled if I'm using it). I think they lose a lot of heat if they have to sit on the ice or in the water. Also I make sure he's out of the wind if it's windy and if we're going to be out for a while I pack some small high energy treats for him like dog biscuits smeared in peanut butter to give him some quick energy. If it's really cold I make sure to let him get up and run around for 5 minutes or so every hour to get his blood flowing and his heat back up.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a heater in the boat for her to sit by. Plus she has her vest on to.


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

A vest is not only a good idea in the cold (ice cuts, body temp), but always. When the frag is burned it leaves sharp stumps below the surface of the water and a vest will help protect your dog. Just wish someone made a 5XL vest.

High calorie treats while your out and a little something in their food throughout the season to help oil the coat e.g. bacon grease, canned salmon, etc. Fatten her up a little bit, she burns a lot of that off just by living outside.

The small propane catalyst heaters are great as well, I also keep one in my boat.

Remember, your dogs average body temp is 100-102. Like others have said, keep her from resting in water, on ice, in snow and she'll be fine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

that interesting that lab and chestapeeks get cold; thought pitt was the only one getting some shivvvers;


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Buddy heater like Dustin said. Not only do the dogs like it but it's **** nice for us too.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Dry place to sit, out of the wind, and a propane heater. All great ideas I use. I also try and fatten my dog up a bit before the season starts. Shivering is normal. Thats how they warm themselves. Just watch for signs of hypothermia. I don't think the heat packs would be too hot, especially this time of year. I do question how well they would work after getting wet. Set your dog in the sun and allow her to lick herself dry after water work.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

My dog has fur... :lol: :roll: :lol: :roll:

But seriously, I have an avery boaters dog parka for her, too. I have had it on her 2 times this year, but took it off within an hour. Last Saturday I didn't even take it with. I think it will be useful when it gets really cold. I just want her to get used to it before then. Make sure you trim a dog vest to fit your dog. First time using it she got rubbed a little raw in the armpits. Got it fixed now.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

I cuddle with him... Dry him off with a towel, and when theres electrical, i use a blow dryer. Other then that, he freezes his nuts off.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Moved thread to Hunting Dogs, a much better fit.


----------



## EDF (Oct 20, 2010)

My dog cannot stand the vests. She acts like you've just cinched a flank strap on and goes wild. So i've never hunted her in one. She gets cold after every retrieve, but never seems to shiver for too long. I've alwauys got the impression that as long as I could get her out of the water, she is just fine as is.


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

I think Eddy does some interesting things with his dog but the mods might not let it fly on here.


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

i put rubber on. wear dog sits in boat. alumin two cold for my dog to sit. it freze her nuts off.


----------



## temproost (Sep 14, 2010)

5 things... Duct tape, toasty toes, bowl full of hot chocolate, a big blanket and the latest book of Twilight series, always makes my girl warm and fuzzy


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

All I know is don't force your male dog to sit still in your aluminum boat. If he is not sitting still it is to stay warm and not have his nuts freeze to the bottom of the boat!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Just bought a neoprene vest for my dog. He still shivers, but as long as he can get out of the water and shake off, he'll be ok. 

When I was buying the vest at Cabela's, I was a bit taken back by the conversation I had with the sales guy there. I had originally wanted to get the Avery Boater's parka. I liked the idea of the zipper because it makes securing the vest easy, and I also liked the handle on it. But I hadn't considered how it might make it TOO secure. The guy mentioned that the only thing he had heard about the Cabela's brand vests was from a hunter that had mentioned that his dog came back without the vest on. He explained that the dog went off on a long retrieve, and was gone for a really long time. The hunter called and called, and then went looking. Still couldn't find his dog. Well, the dog showed up later, without the vest. Not knowing exactly what had happened, he figured the dog may have been hung up somewhere, and after a while, was able to shimmy out of the vest by getting the velcro to come apart. 

It made me think again about wanting the Avery vest. While I still believe the Avery vest is better than the Cabela's one, I can't help but feel like the Cabela's vest is the better choice simply because it offers my dog a better chance at escaping should he get hung up somewhere. I would much rather my dog come back without a vest than not at all.


----------

